
Shifd - Hack Day London Winner, Shift between your computer and mobile seamlessly - danw
http://nytlabs.com/shifd/
======
vlad
That's so cool! Something that solves a problem--how do you leave your
computer behind without losing track of what you were trying to do? And since
it's based on HTML, it can support any type of data, be it medical tables,
articles, notes, addresses, maps, contacts, phone numbers, etc.

------
myoung
Thanks a lot for the compliment re: shiftd.com!

NYTLabs.com is the site for the R+D group at the NYTimes. We're going to start
to profile some of the projects that we are working on at nytlabs.com....

-Michael Young (NYTimes R+D)

------
budu3
Good job. What's the story about NYTlabs. How are they affiliated to the
NYTimes?

